# ZOOM style recording device help!....



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm looking to get a little recording device..but SO many out there with different fonctions...What Should i be looking for in those little suckers?....

Anyone has experience with those?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

I go the Zoom H4 and the Q3 great units for doing basic recording of audio and video. The Q3 has far better audio that video. but if you want to get the job done at a fair price thses two units are pretty good.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

khingpynn said:


> I go the Zoom H4 and the Q3 great units for doing basic recording of audio and video. The Q3 has far better audio that video. but if you want to get the job done at a fair price thses two units are pretty good.


I don't need Video...but if the unit could plug into my HD Camera..now that would be great...


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Right now my choices would be either the Zoom H4n..or Tascam DR-40...the Tascam has movable Mics..wish i like..but need to check both of them and specifications..


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

We have been using a Zoom H4 to record rehearsals and I am constantly amazed at what a great job it does for such a small unit.

Here's a cover of FlipFlopFly from a rehearsal a couple of weeks ago. Despite the obvious errors like forgotten words, etc., it will still give you an idea of the quality of the recording you can get. The H4 was about a foot to the side of one of our main PA speakers. My guitar is miked, the drums are direct to the board (electronic kit). The bass is just at room volume and the only thing not miked. Hope this helps.

http://www.muziboo.com/Big_Daddy/music/flipflopfly/


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

al3d said:


> Right now my choices would be either the Zoom H4n..or Tascam DR-40...the Tascam has movable Mics..wish i like..but need to check both of them and specifications..


I've used the Zoom H4n a couple times. I rented it from L&M both times. Very good audio and can handle high SPLs. I use the audio from it to sync up with video in Sonar and then export the whole thing and get a pretty good result. I want to buy one for sure!


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I have the HN4 and highly recommend it. Its very easy to use and the sound quality is fantastic. Great for recording gigs and rehearsals.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

NOw to find somewhere in Canada who sells the damn thing..LOL


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

Axe Music in Edmonton has a great online store, and the service and pricing is good, too. www.axemusic.com


Regards


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I also use the H4n to record rehersals and really like the ease of use.


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

I've had great luck with my Zoom H4. I would buy another if mine was ever broken/got lost.


----------

